# Baby J !!!



## Rileybear (Apr 22, 2011)

Oh my she is just precious!!!!!!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks for posting those pictures, they were cute. It is great that you have pictures of your pup so young that you can always treasure.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I am so happy for you and your new beginnings.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

So happy for you Susan Marie!! New life always helps grief.
(I will get that harness back to you someday. I also lost your address)


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

She is so beautiful! We are all so happy for you! I cannot wait for more pictures of your girl!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh my goodness!! Adorable!! You must be thrilled!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

She is the sweetest little girl.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

It will be so much fun to watch your little princess grow  I'm sure the day when you first hold her can't come soon enough!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Oh my gosh what a sweet baby!!!! You are going to be so good together!!!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh, she is so beautiful! Cherish those pictures!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Baby J is just precious and so beautiful.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

How did you luck out and get the cute one?


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Can't wait to see the dress-ups on your new girl....


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

They all look so healthy and BEAUTIFUL!!! You have been blessed...Momma, you are doing a wonderful job taking care of your babies.

Wait...Did they come in the mail? I see the box in the background. I thought the stork delivered them!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Just beautiful!


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Holy cow!!!! She is wonderful!!!!!!!!!

I want to kiss her moufe!


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Awwww just adorable. I wish one was coming to me too. 

Keep the pics coming.


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

We are so happy for you Susan Marie!! To "new beginnings"!:--heart:


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Only 7 more weeks!!! I think we're all as excited as you are.. ok maybe you're 1 notch higher  but still! YAY!


----------



## SmileyRiley (Oct 16, 2010)

Oh, thank-you for posting these adorable pictures, they brought a big grin to my face after a very long day!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

What precious pictures!! The pups are beautiful :--heart:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh they are so cute but you have the cutest little girl. Momma is just so pretty too. That last picture cracks me up with how she is so relaxed with that fat belly after eating her meal.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

OMG!!! So sweet!!!!!! Love that 4th pic... but all those pups are so adorable!


----------



## LDGrillo (Dec 20, 2010)

what a little cutie!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Mom and pups look so beautiful. So looking forward to more pics!!!!!


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

BEAUTIFUL, BEAUTIFUL
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Aww, such wonderful shots! So nice to know you're smiling so much!! (I can see why!)

I loved that last shot with her totally passed out, feet in the air after eating. I had a good chuckle.

The mummy doggie is so pretty. Such a sweet and gentle face!

Kim


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Just got word that babies have opened their eyes and are starting to walk on all 4's. Pics promised to me by then end of the weekend !!!::


----------



## Little Louie (Mar 24, 2011)

beautiful little girl! Really awesome you have pics of her from so young.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Can't wait for the new pictures...so exciting seeing them as they grow.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Can't wait to see more pictures of baby j.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

She is adorable! I'm so excited for you......more photos please!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

I finally got a chance to check out the puppies. They are gorgeous puppies! I am so happy fo you. Only 6 more weeks to go.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Very pretty momma, so I am sure she will be a stunner.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh Susan Marie, your little baby J is so beautiful! You are so deserving of such a beautiful Golden girl. Enjoy the moments and know that your girls across the bridge are sending GIANT wishes for you and your baby J. Thank-you for sharing the special pictures that you will cherish for years to come, especially when that cutie of yours hits those "terrible twos". You can look back on the peaceful small moments when her eyes were barely open. 
How wonderful!!!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

very sweet, congratulations on your new girl and new beginnings, they are so worth it!!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I am so excited for you. I do believe that once you have your sweet girl at home in about 7 weeks that although she will never replace your other loves, she will make you smile again and find a new place in your heart.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

awwwwe... that last picture is just too cute! And, she is all tuckered out, for the moment!


----------



## mygoldenboys (Mar 7, 2010)

Oh my so cute! Is she the one in the last picture all sprawled out on her back!!! Too cute!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

*Hello Susan Marie...we need more pictures!!!!*


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*New Pics*

Baby J has her eyes open and is starting to walk about. Looks to me like they will be out of that nesting box soon !!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh, so cute! Love this stage, but they only get better!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

It does look like she is about to make a break for it  Is she still a talkative little pupper?


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Oh my gosh...so cute. I want to kiss her little nose!!!!


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Yay baby girl! Princess or diva? Take after Summer and make momma happy!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

They are sooo cute, hello baby j.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh they are getting cuter and cuter. And little butter balls too. I think little J is the cutest. Makes me miss having a puppy.


----------



## Catalina (Jan 14, 2009)

Those puppies are just so cute. Before long, Baby J will be rolling around and romping with her littermates. It's so nice to have those pictures as your puppy grows!


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

Susan Marie, she is just sooooooooooo cute. If I meet you in Boston when you pick her up, I might just take her home with me. Izzy needs a little friend! (just kidding) She is a cutie!!!!!!! More pics please!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

The puppies are starting to bark and growl. I am going to try and get a video. I so wish I lived closer.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

How about skype, i think that is what it is called.


----------



## unaffected (Apr 13, 2011)

She is so precious! I can't wait for more pics


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

OMG, such a cutie pie! Can't wait to watch as she grows up.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Baby J is so precious.


----------



## LBooth010811 (Mar 30, 2011)

Oh my goodness! How precious. Golden puppies are the cutest!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I love this stage, those little noses are so adorable..She's beautiful!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*I have booked my plane flight*

I don't know if this is good or bad, but Baby J's Gotcha Day will be the same day that JOY left me a year ago. I am looking at it like I will be done with all of the firsts without JOY and starting with all of the firsts with Baby J.
There will be a big doggie family reunion and I will get to meet her Mom and Dad, Uncle, Grandma, Great Grandma and brothers and sisters. Just couldn't pass that up for anything. This is starting to feel very real now, I can't wait for puppy breath !!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Aww Tis So Sweet, puppy breath, you'll LOVE IT!!!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh, how great, it was meant to be!!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow, if that isn't a sign...


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Claire's Friend said:


> I don't know if this is good or bad, but Baby J's Gotcha Day will be the same day that JOY left me a year ago. I am looking at it like I will be done with all of the firsts without JOY and starting with all of the firsts with Baby J.


 
I think that is an unbelievably healthy, brave and wise approach to baby J entering your life!! I am sure JOY will be looking down on you wagging her tail, so happy to see her cherished momma so happy. 

Cheers to lots of puppy breath!! 

This is all very exciting 

Kim


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Happy for You!! everything happens for a reason!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Susan Marie*

Susan Marie

Jordan is adorable and if that isn't a sign from Joy, I don't know what is!!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

soooo cute!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think that it is meant to be. And that day all of your girls will be looking down from the bridge with their tails wagging and big smiles on their faces knowing another little girl is in their Mom's life to be bring smiles and love to her life. I think it is a good sign.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Lovely! I'm so glad you will have her home with soon!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*New pics*

OMG this little girl so owns my heart !!:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Precious!!*

She is so PRECIOUS-THEY all are and so is Mom!!!


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

So cute! Get one for me too!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

They all are so cute, nice pups, of course baby j , is xtra special.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Very cute babies!


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Susan Marie I can't get over how cute she is!!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Baby J is simply gorgeous! You must be so excited. I'm wishing the very best to you and your Baby J. I miss having a little puppy around......


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Beautiful babies!!! Yay countdown  I can't wait.... oh hmm. You can't wait!


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

Precious and dear. I couldn’t be happier for you. I could only be happier if 1 was for me.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

desi.n.nutro said:


> Precious and dear. I couldn’t be happier for you. I could only be happier if 1 was for me.


:::::


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

When does Baby Jordan come home?:wavey:


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Baby J and her sibs are all adorable! I think Baby J's Gotcha Date being on Joy's Release anniversary is indeed a huge God Wink. Joy is telling you this is the way it's supposed to be: treasuring her memory, not dwelling on the intense sadness of those firsts without her, welcoming in new life and making new cherished memories. It's a perfect pink circle.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Susan Marie, I'm sure you have said but I missed where baby J is coming from. She is adorable as well as her mom and siblings.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

She comes home June 19th


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

You are going to have your hands full!!! She is so cute!!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

I shed a few tears too when I read your post and saw her as I remembered seeing my little man for the first time and sobbed my heart out...a mixture of absolute joy about him and pent up grief from the loss of my Cracker...I do know how you feel....shes so precious...I am thrilled for you. x


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Baby J is getting prettier and prettier each day. And I wish I was close to you so I could cuddle her with you. And her siblings are pretty cute too. Your time is coming fast but probably not fast to you.


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

I want another one!!


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Claire's Friend said:


> She comes home June 19th


 I am so excited for you, I can hardly stand it!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Susan Marie, just seeing all the pictures of Baby J, she is adorable, I'm so happy for you :wavey:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I will have to get a welcome home cake for Baby J and some frosty paws for the pups to celebrate her homecoming.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

How is baby j, any new pictures?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> Baby J and her sibs are all adorable! I think Baby J's Gotcha Date being on Joy's Release anniversary is indeed a huge God Wink. Joy is telling you this is the way it's supposed to be: treasuring her memory, not dwelling on the intense sadness of those firsts without her, welcoming in new life and making new cherished memories. It's a perfect pink circle.


 
So beautifully said Dallas Gold, I couldn't agree more. 

The new picutres of Baby J are so adorable, she's a beautiful little girl.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*New pics !!!*

She seems to love her toys!! Looks like she wants to be an agility dog !! I can't believe how big she has gotten. It won't be long now :


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh my, she is a cutie patootie! How many days, hours, minutes left?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Susan Marie*

Susan Marie

Baby J is TOO ADORABLE!!!

When is she coming home?


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

She's lovely! I can't wait till you get her too.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

What adorable little chubbies!!!! Very happy for you!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Look at that sweet face, so cute!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Susan Marie
> 
> Baby J is TOO ADORABLE!!!
> 
> When is she coming home?


June 19 if my memory is correct.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

They are all just adorable but Baby J is the most adorable of the bunch!


----------



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

What a sweetheart. 
I bet the next several weeks will go quickly. Anticipation is half of the fun!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Too adorable! I cannot wait for you to get her!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Too cute for words!! So excited for you.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Susan Marie,

Baby J is just the sweetest little girl. You will have to pm me your address, so I can send her a little care package from the boys. They said she needs a cute little pink toy from Fla.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

DNL2448 said:


> Oh my, she is a cutie patootie! How many days, hours, minutes left?


24 days, 16 hours, 32 minutes...31 minutes....:::


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

She'll be doing weave polls in no time! What a little cutie pie!!!!! Having had to wait for both Logan and Lacey to be born, I know the waiting to come home is always the hardest.


----------



## CrazyGolden (Nov 27, 2010)

Congrats! She is absolutely adorable (aren't they all )! The wait feels like forever, I am sure!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

She is soo cute. I love the little nose slits on her muzzle. I just adore triever pups!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*10 more days...*

I think she gets cuter every day. I am sure all Mommies think that. I just can't wait to hold her.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Very Cute!! I'm so excited for you!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

SM, she is so adorable and will have the best life has to offer. You are both so blessed.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I just love pups, especially when I don't have to house train them!! Keep photos coming...


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Very cute....... Hopefully the few remaining days until you get to hold her will go by quickly for you.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

She is definitely a rolly-polly little thing. The one of her on top of the round tube made me laugh. She already has a head start on agility.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

This time next week, I will be on my way to pick her up. It will be a 3 day adventure, arriving home Sunday night, the 19th. I have never done anything like this before (fly across the country....by myself !:uhoh. But I know she will be worth it !!!:


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Claire's Friend said:


> This time next week, I will be on my way to pick her up. It will be a 3 day adventure, arriving home Sunday night, the 19th. I have never done anything like this before (fly across the country....by myself !:uhoh. But I know she will be worth it !!!:


Is she on the east coast? Dont even worry because you will have tons of fun in those 3 days. A memory in the making


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Susan Marie*

Susan Marie

I know that Baby J will be worth it-it will be something you will never forget!!


----------



## Usha Maceio Brazil (Apr 21, 2011)

And I thought that driving 4 hours each way was a feat. LOL Traveling across the US to get a puppy, that is an adventure. Enjoy your trip and your baby!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*Baby J update*

I am focusing now on everything Baby J. This time next week, she will be in my arms and almost home. I have been raising my niece's kittens, that will now become BabyJ's permanent kitty sisters and playmates. I know Rachel would be happy about that.
Getting her from Boston has become more of a "Transport Mommy" type of deal with so many friends and GRF people now helping me along the way. It should be a wonderful adventure meeting many people I have only ever known in Cyberspace. We will take LOTS of pictures. We ended up canceling and postponing a couple of puppy showers, but it's the thought that counts anyway. And so the count down begins(again)......
These are Rachel's kittens, Nayteri and Kieko


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Claire's Friend said:


> I am focusing now on everything Baby J. This time next week, she will be in my arms and almost home. I have been raising my niece's kittens, that will now become BabyJ's permanent kitty sisters and playmates. I know Rachel would be happy about that.
> Getting her from Boston has become more of a "Transport Mommy" type of deal with so many friends and GRF people now helping me along the way. It should be a wonderful adventure meeting many people I have only ever known in Cyberspace. We will take LOTS of pictures. We ended up canceling and postponing a couple of puppy showers, but it's the thought that counts anyway. And so the count down begins(again)......
> These are Rachel's kittens, Nayteri and Kieko


I love reading the joy and excitement in your posts but I must say this post brought tears to my eyes at the idea of you giving a permanent home to Rachel's kitties. Susan Marie, you are a very special person and I wish you many beautiful moments with your new little family.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I hope this week goes by fast so you can get to Baby J and give her a great big hug. I wonder what the kitties will think when you bring her home. I can't wait for those posts. So excited for you!!!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*My last doggless Sunday !!*

When I realized that, I couldn't sleep. So I packed away all my socks ,wash clothes and all the kitty toys. Good thing the cats like to play with tennis balls. I still feel like I have a million things to do, but all I can think about is this little girl.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Best wishes for safe and easy travel to pick up Baby J.

You are an angel to give the kitties a home as well. They are beautiful and I'm glad they play with tennis balls! Maybe there can be some Baby J and Kitty playtimes.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Claire's Friend said:


> I am focusing now on everything Baby J. This time next week, she will be in my arms and almost home. I have been raising my niece's kittens, that will now become BabyJ's permanent kitty sisters and playmates. I know Rachel would be happy about that.
> Getting her from Boston has become more of a "Transport Mommy" type of deal with so many friends and GRF people now helping me along the way. It should be a wonderful adventure meeting many people I have only ever known in Cyberspace. We will take LOTS of pictures. We ended up canceling and postponing a couple of puppy showers, but it's the thought that counts anyway. And so the count down begins(again)......
> These are Rachel's kittens, Nayteri and Kieko


Ah! The more the merrier! There might be a little adjustment period but thats always the case. Im glad your keeping the kitties....Rachel would like that. Well...if I were Rachel Id like it anyway...
Let the countdown begin!!!!! how many days exactly? lol


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Well if we don't count today, it's mostly gone anyway and we don't count Friday because that's when I leave...only 4 !!!!!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Wow...only 4 more days!!!! BABY J !!!!!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Sounds great, i was wondering today , when you leave.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Rachel is watching over you from above and she is at peace knowing you have her kitties and are caring for them. I think all will go well.

Have a safe journey, hope these next few days fly by, you'll be on your way before you know it.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I cant believe the time is here already, but I bet it didnt come fast enough for you. Bless you for taking in Rachel's kitties, but I know that is the type of person you are, giving and loving. They are gorgous kitties. Baby J will love them, hope they love her too. 

So excited for you this weekend. WOOOHOO!!!!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

I am just getting so darn excited for you!!! Your excitement and passion for this little girl is absolutely contagious!!!

I think we will need a whole sub-forum dedicated to the adventures of baby J!!!

Susan Marie, enjoy every second of this excitement! You so richly deserve the smiles this little girl brings you 

Kim


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Susan Marie*

Susan Marie

Bless you for giving Rachel's kitties a loving home-I am sure she is smiling down on you from heaven!!

That is amazing you've never taken such a long trip, but you can do it, just envision Baby J's angelic face and you might FLY ON YOUR OWN!!

Can't wait until Baby J is in your arms and home with you!!!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Just saw your update and the beautiful kitties! Baby J already has a whole family waiting for her!! I definitely second the motion for a sub-forum for the adventures of Baby J!! We are so very thrilled for you!


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

Oh my gosh, I've been away from the forum for a bit and it is such a thrill to return and read about Baby J and see all her pics! I am so happy for you, you deserve all the happiness in the world and I know Baby J is going to be such a special girl! Only a few more days and she will be in your arms! Have a wonderful and safe trip! Can't wait to see more pics once you get her home!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I am setting up her crib and crates today. The cats think these are all really cool little kitty club houses, boy are they in for a rude awakening !!!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I want to see the crib, post a pic..please.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Tick-Tock, about 52hrs till you meet her  We wish a safe journey to you and your new girl!


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Can't wait Sunsan Marie!!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

That is soooo cute.





GoldenCamper said:


> Tick-Tock, about 52hrs till you meet her  We wish a safe journey to you and your new girl!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

That picture made me cry...I'm so happy for you. Can't wait till you have her in your arms. Looking forward to your post when she is finally home!


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Yay! Susan Marie and Baby J. a match made in heaven. Give the baby girl some scratches and hugs from me and the girls.


----------

